# University of Pretoria



## Moshiecat (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum so i'll give a brief intro.

I'm originally from Scotland, but I am thinking of relocationg to S.A in 2010 to go to the university of Pretoria. I am mixed race (coloured) and will be 26 when I move. I would love to hear any info you can offer me, and if anyone knows any current students in the area, their opinions would be much appreciated.

Cheers : )


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Moshie, check availability on your courses, if its the sciences you should be ok but if its law or any of the Sociologies there tends to be a lot of competition.
Also there is a race quota system for which you should qualify if one of your Parents is/was a SA.
what would be easier is if you did your first year out of SA and then transferred in your second or 3rd year as the Failure and drop out rate is better than 50%


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Why did I think the University of Pretoria was an Afrikaans school?


----------



## Moshiecat (May 28, 2008)

Hi Dakk, Synthia,

Cheers for the respone, unforunately I won't meet the quota as my mother was from Sierra Leone. I am wanting to do the veterinary course, and I actually am planning to transfer after 1st year IF they'll let me, because of the way their course is structured it would take longer and more expensive to start their course from scratch, rather than do 1st year in Europe and transfer.

Yes - I would really like to gather as much info as possible over the next 18 months coz it is such a huge decision and from looking at the other posts, RSA is given such a negative image, but from what i've heard the university and surrounding areas are pretty safe, am I right on this????

Leanne


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry Leanne, dont think you have a hope, Onderstepoort Vet which falls under Pta Uni is totally oversubscribed,My niece who was in the top percentile could not get in as she was too white,even 2nd year is full as they're all trying to get in.
If its Game vet you're tring to get into, qualify somewhere else and then do your practicals in SA or rather Africa,
No Leanne, nowhere is pretty safe for a woman in SA.
Google rape za


----------



## Moshiecat (May 28, 2008)

Hey Dakk,

Yeah - I have heard that the course is really oversubscribed, probably because it is such a good course, recognised worldwide. I'm just waiting to hear back from the university because the course i'm doing and the one they offer have a different teaching structure, so i'm still waiting to see if they are compatible anyway. 
Don't get me wrong, I am aware of the dangers in S.A, but I was under the impression that the university takes pretty good safety precautions to help combat crime, esp rapes in the university area. Nowhere is 'pretty safe' worldwide, so maybe I used the wrong terminology there, but yeah - with all the recent/current violence going on at the moment, its food for thought, but I am still very interested in studying there.
Can I ask where bouts you're from, do you still live in S.A?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Left 3 years ago because of crime, just outside Pretoria, am in daily Contact with Family and staff in SA.
yes,crime happens everywhere, but everywhere does not average 150 reported rapes a day.and the conviction rate is 11%.
google Renee burger za if you figure Uni's are safer than elsewhere.


----------



## Moshiecat (May 28, 2008)

Hey,

Yeah - I had a look at the shocking story of Rene Burger, also found a few more while I was looking. Stories like that are really distressing and it is really upsetting that the conviction rate is so low. I mean, even in Scotland, convictions on rapes are lower than our other stats, but the crime is taken REALLY seriously, something which appears to b lacking in S.A - and it is an attitude that needs to be addresse, along side all the other issues of crime and violence. 
In spite of this, I am not 100% put off studying there. It wouldn't be until 2010, so you never, things may be better by then!!!! But - I must say, the more I find out, the less appealing it is, but its an excellent course and would be an amazing oppurtunity for me if I was given entry. Guess - I just have a lot to think about.

Have you ever thought of returning to S.A ever - where are you living now Dakk?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in Ireland, I have a 9 year old daughter,even with a euro millions win, SA would be last on my list.
It is not child friendly,especially girl children.


----------



## Moshiecat (May 28, 2008)

Hey Dakk,

Are you in ROI, whereabouts?, i'm actually living in Belfast (N.I) at the mo, just up the road : )

Yeah - I guess, having a child makes you put things in prespective and somwhere like S.A, is maybe not the best place, esp from what i've read on other posts, as kids are living in constant fear and can't just be kids and have fun, so i guess from that point of view, S.A is unsuitable. 
Still, I would like to hope S.A has a chance to improve, once the current fighting is resolved, with the world cup coming in 2010, which is when I would want to go, there should have been some improvments, I hope. Although the current trouble is absolutely shocking, I really hope with this new oppurtunity, they manage to get on the right track!!!!


----------



## neilmeyer (Jun 12, 2008)

synthia said:


> Why did I think the University of Pretoria was an Afrikaans school?


It was a afrikaans school in the old days, but now is fully bilingual


----------



## neilmeyer (Jun 12, 2008)

Moshiecat said:


> Hi Dakk, Synthia,
> 
> Cheers for the respone, unforunately I won't meet the quota as my mother was from Sierra Leone. I am wanting to do the veterinary course, and I actually am planning to transfer after 1st year IF they'll let me, because of the way their course is structured it would take longer and more expensive to start their course from scratch, rather than do 1st year in Europe and transfer.
> 
> ...


You are going to have a nightmare of a time getting accepted in the vet school. To put it in perspective (this is just a estimate) If I had to guess there would probably be around 30 000 - 50 000 applicants from over the whole SA applying for what maybe 100 or 200 spots.

I have heard of final year school students who had 10 distinctions (SA schools usually only give six subjects in your final year) and still not getting in. Then there is the quotas and getting housing.

All of this makes it very difficult, but maybe if you do your first and an other college it can maybe make it easier. Who knows. I would recommend that you visit UP's campus before you commit yourself for 4 - 5 years. It also would be a good idea to visit the university's website.

I don't want to be a buzz kill but you have to be realistic about these things.

Neil Meyer


----------



## Moshiecat (May 28, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Yeah - I am totally aware of the immense competition of the vet course. I guess its because its such a quality course. I have spoken with the faculty and I've had positive feedback but nothing definite as yet and they cant make a decision until I complete the first year of my vet course here and they can assess my marks, but I think they have a separate but small allowance for internationals, so I'm trying to be optimistic. Its not for another 18months at least anyway, but in time for the 2010 world cup which would defo b a bonus if I did get in!!!

I am planning to visit S.A ext summer to get a feel for the place b4 I make any big decisions, if I am lucky enough to get in anyway. I think the biggest problem i will have, if I do gain entry will be finding housing as you mentioned, as room in halls are at a premium, esp at the vet campus which is about 20km from the main university. This is a particular concern, as I know the uni takes security very seriously, but when you're on your own with housing, then it certainly elevates the risks.

But yeah - don't worry about being a buzz kill, this is exactly what I put the post up for, to get some realistic opinions, and I really appreciate your input.
You seem pretty clued up, are living in S.A yourself, if so, for how long??

Lx


----------

